# How long after water is broken and pitocin is given does baby typically come??



## hans2009

My best friend was induced last night (13 hours ago). I know it's whenever he wants to come out but typically how long is it after they've broken her water and administered pitocin? I know with my sister both times it was 8-9 hours beginning to end


----------



## MindUtopia

It's impossible to say, but if they break your water (and I'm assuming you're in the U.S.), they usually won't let you go much longer than 24 hours before recommending a c-section. But babies can come anytime, especially if waters are broken, so it's very hard to say.


----------



## dvc2012

It took me about 6 hours after they broke my water. This includes pushing for an hour and 45 minutes after fully dilating.


----------



## kanga

My water broke and I didn't go not labour. The drip was turned on at 8pm and my son was born at 7am the next day. They say an hour per cm for dilation on the drip. X


----------



## cupcake

mine was 24 hrs


----------



## AllyTiel

They admitted me into the hospital at 5:30am and I was 3cm. I got to 6cm at around 10am and then they broke my water right after I got my epdiural. I think they put my on pitocin around 12pm-1pm and then I had her almost right at 5pm.


----------



## AC1987

Lets see.. I was in active labour at abour 630.. I remember I was admitted then being at 5 centimeters.. and then I had the option of having them break my waters or being given Pitocin after about 11 hours I believe they gave me an hour to think about it, I believe at about 6pm is when I had my waters broken, I remember I kept thinking it was gonna really hurt but it didn't really feel like anything aside from WARM water gushing NON stop :haha: and then at 7pm I was told I was fully dilated and ready to push but I requested an epidural at that point :haha: And my LO wasn't born until 840pm..
Sorry for the ramble!! But I guess after having my water broken 2 hours from that..


----------



## Mrs hala

Mine with my first from start till finish was exactly 3hrs and 52minutes  so pretty quick and easy


----------



## Cccbb61013

I was started on Pitocin between 7am-8am, water was broken around 11am, epidural given around 5pm & my son was born around 11pm. Pushed for 20 min.


----------



## kate1984

I went from 4cm to 10cm in 40 mins on pitocin and 3 pushes and he was out. It really does vary from person to person I didnt even need a epidural it was so quick and a great experience


----------



## cait

I was stuck at 6cm then had waters broken, then an hour later had pitocin. Never progressed past 6 so had c section about 8 hours after waters broken.


----------



## XJessicaX

2nd birth. Waters broken at 9pm and baby flew out at 1130pm


----------



## Feronia

It takes a lot longer for a first time mom. Also, other information can help you predict: how far along was she when they induced? Was her cervix favourable (ripe, thin, dilated to some extent)? Or was it unfavourable? For a first time mom whose body is not ready, it can take many days. (I've heard of it going up to 3 or 4 days.)


----------



## Bellasbump1

My waters went at 2 am and then at 7 pm I got induced as was still 4 cm then started pushing at 9.30 pm and boom my gorgeous little man was born at 10.00 pm on the dot lol x and he was my first and last x


----------



## RuthAlvarado

It all depends. My water broke at 1, and i got to hospital at 6:35 (since it was thanksgiving day). I was only 1 centimeter dilated, so they gave me pitocin around 9 something. I requested the epidural around 1 something the next morning. My son was born at almost 5:30. So i was in labor 16 1/2 from the moment my water broke


----------



## Calibeachbum

My water broke at home at 6am. My contractions stopped and I was induced at 12pm. They did not up my dose for awhile because I had to wait an 1 1/2 hours for my epi. I had my ds at 10:30pm after 15 mins of pushing.


----------



## pola17

In my sisters case:
her water broke, they gave her pycotin, she never dilated, had an emergency c-section 24 hours later.

In my case:
my water broke, I arrived at hospital at 2pm. By 4:30pm they gave me pycotin, at 6:15 I was in recovery! :haha:

It depends... for me it was very quickly!


----------

